# Ortho specialty exam-neurovascularly intact



## reichtina320 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all!

Physician statement:
She is grossly neurovascularly intact in teh ulnar, radial, and median nerve distribution.

What would you count this under in the musculoskeletal exam?

TIA!


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry - I don't understand what you mean by 'count this under in the musculoskeletal exam?'

If you mean by subject for the Ortho Exam, this falls under the Nervous System...


----------



## reichtina320 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm talking about the single specialty audit for musculoskeletal.  When I look at the exam portion of the documentation guidelines for neuro I only see test coordination, deep tendon reflexes and sensation and was not sure if this comment would count in one of those areas.

TIA


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm really not sure about this one... sorry.


----------



## Treetoad (Jun 11, 2008)

In our practice, when our providers use the term "neurovascularly intact" we count it under nervous and cardiovascular systems.  However, it sounds like your provider is only specifying the nervous system.


----------

